# Haggis & Neep



## Ninjagoth (Jul 21, 2014)

Meet my new pets


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Aww little cuties


----------



## Ninjagoth (Jul 21, 2014)

A couple of pics of the boys


----------



## Lisa68 (Feb 26, 2013)

Lovely boys, x


----------



## Ninjagoth (Jul 21, 2014)

Some more pics of the boys Haggis is the poley one and Neeps is the Sandy one.


----------

